# My baby is growing up!



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is Olive now, I hope to be with her soon! Isn't she so pretty?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, a cutie and a beauty!

Olive, is turning into a wonderful looking pigeon!

-Hilly


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

She is so adorable, I love her little tail feathers. inda


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

She is growing into a beautiful young lady bird. I love the little tail too.

Margaret


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG!!! She is growing up so fast - and gorgeous too  You must be beside yourself with excitement. When is the homecoming for her?


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Look at those wings and that adorable set of tail feathers!!! She is SO cute!!!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

If she is eating well I may get her monday! I am so excited, she is all I have been thinking of all month!!!
Do any of you know the exact color description? The nice man I am getting her from calls her a splash, he said she is also a pied....but would you call her grey splash or what? There are also bars showing up on her wings (I love it), would that add to the color description? I am new to this!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Roxy said:


> If she is eating well I may get her monday! I am so excited, she is all I have been thinking of all month!!!
> Do any of you know the exact color description? The nice man I am getting her from calls her a splash, he said she is also a pied....but would you call her grey splash or what? There are also bars showing up on her wings (I love it), would that add to the color description? I am new to this!


I call that color Dark Check Splashed..........and that's what most others would call it too. Very pretty little bird. One of my favorite colors..........How old is the bird now?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Roxy, Olive is so beautiful. I love the markings on her wings and that little nubby tail. I really don't know what she would be called - except mighty pretty!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is gorgeous. Lovely baby.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I can understand your excitement, Roxy!! Olive is a BEAUTY!!

Keep those pics a'comin'!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know exactly how old she is, I designated an approx. date, October 29, my dads b-day.  so that would make her about a month old.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She's adorable!
 

I love her color too! And like all the others, I like her little nub going on there


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What A Cutie This Little One is. The Hard Part Is Always The Waiting To Get Them And The closer It Gots The Longer It Feels. Good Luck With The Baby. Hope You Keep Us Updated On That Pretty Boy/Girl Which Ever It Turns Out.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*Less than 24 hrs now *

Hi Roxy - Just browsed through the latest updates about Olive on ParrotChatter - got to see yesterday's pictures (http://www.parrotchatter.com/f67/had-bring-racers-7372-17.html - for anyone else who wants to look at Roxy's new baby  ). I must say that is one of the most beautiful pijies I've seen. You just have to let us know when she's all settled in her new home tomorrow -- you must be beside yourself with excitement!! I hope all goes smoothly tomorrow and look forward to updates on how she's doing.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Dezzirea and everyone, your excitement for me is appreciated!
Tomorrow morning...yipee !!!!!


----------

